# 7D2 slow to turn on/awake from sleep



## Richard8971 (Dec 17, 2015)

My 7D2 is new and running the newest firmware update. On occasion it has a 2-3 second delay either starting up or coming out of sleep. I've read other people having the same trouble. 

Has anyone heard of what might be the cause? It happens with all of my lenses and GPS is turned off. 

Thanks. 

D


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Dec 17, 2015)

roll back the firmware it was better and the af features and focus was better


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 19, 2015)

which version firmware is this happening with?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2015)

In another thread, a user identified the problem as resulting from use of 3rd party batteries. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28558.msg563811#msg563811


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> In another thread, a user identified the problem as resulting from use of 3rd party batteries.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28558.msg563811#msg563811



I thought about that, but the problem is that the problem is random. It doesn't happen every time. I am using OEM batteries now to see if the problem happens again or not. I use Wasabi batteries and they are decoded so the 7D2 "sees" them as OEM batteries. I have other aftermarket batteries that are not decoded so my 7D2 displays a warning at startup.

D


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 21, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> roll back the firmware it was better and the af features and focus was better



1.0.5

D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 21, 2015)

Richard8971 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > In another thread, a user identified the problem as resulting from use of 3rd party batteries.
> ...



If you scroll up to the beginning of the thread I linked, you'll see the OP there also described the issue as intermittent. 

Hope the OEM batteries solve the issue for you, intermittent are tough.


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I did read that. Thank you for posting that link. I hope it works as well, I have no problem with trashing the aftermarket batteries if that is the cause... Fortunately, Canon batteries are at a reasonable price through Adorama, about 65 bucks each. I will keep this thread updated as I learn what works and what doesn't.

D


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi BigAnt. 
I thought that rolling back the firmware was not possible due to built in limitations from Canon? I understood that Canon put the limitations in because settings and choices only available in the newer firmware would not be able to be removed and could cause havoc with a firmware that doesn't recognise them?

Cheers, Graham. 



BigAntTVProductions said:


> roll back the firmware it was better and the af features and focus was better


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok, to those who have suggested rolling back my firmware, I have not done so. I don't want to take any risks in doing so...

I have been swapping between OEM (LP-E6N) batteries and chip decoded Wasabi LP-E6 batteries. The camera "sees" them both the same.

I have noticed that when you first install the batteries (either OEM or aftermarket) the initial start up time is 2-3 seconds. I am assuming the Camera firmware is registering the batteries and doing a fresh start up check. After that, after the camera goes into sleep, it starts up instantly when the shutter button is pressed, regardless if they are OEM of AM. 

I have not been able to reduplicate the slow to awake issue with either sets of batteries. I will keep a closer eye as to when it happens and what batteries I am using a that time. I really hope a future firmware update will fix it. I really so like my 7D2.

Hope this helps guys.

D


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok... I spent the day shooting with Canon OEM LP-E6N batteries with no issues. Camera was fast and responsive and no lag awakinging from sleep. 

Next time I go shooting I will use my Wasabi packs and see how it goes. I'll update as soon as I can 

D


----------



## pwp (Dec 28, 2015)

Richard8971 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > In another thread, a user identified the problem as resulting from use of 3rd party batteries.
> ...



I'm that other person who ran into identical issues with a 7DII...the allegedly decoded third party LP-E6 batteries are headed for landfill. They're a creativity hazard. I'd suggest you do the same. It's 100% OEM batteries from this day on. 

-pw


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 29, 2015)

pwp said:


> I'm that other person who ran into identical issues with a 7DII...the allegedly decoded third party LP-E6 batteries are headed for landfill. They're a creativity hazard. I'd suggest you do the same. It's 100% OEM batteries from this day on.
> 
> -pw



Hmmm... Strange that they have worked perfectly in my 7D and 5D2 without any issues. I have no problem with junking them if that is truly the problem. And these are not "new" batteries for my 7D2, these are the same packs that I have used for the past couple of years. 

If I find that the Wasabi packs are the problem, then into the garbage they go. I have put the Wasabi packs into my camera and let it sit and then asked it to "wake up" at random intervals without any issues. This is a strange problem for sure.

D


----------



## Aj6627 (Jan 28, 2016)

pwp said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Did those Indra batteries get properly recognized consistently as OEM batteries by the camera?


----------

